# Price of this configuration in kerala



## jithudigitised (Apr 3, 2008)

hi  i am planning to buy new system for gaming.i want to have the prices of these components in kerala.Two of suppliers quoted me around 55K.Is it ok

My configuration is given below.

Core 2 Duo  3.0 GHz  		E8400-(6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)  	
MSI	P35 NEO-F		Intel® P35 chipset 1333 FSB		
Corsair  DDR 2 			TWIN2X2048-6400
(10 Yr Warranty) 		(2 X 1GB DDR2 800MhZ) 		
Seagate	Sata 2			500 GB (16 MB Buffer)	
EVGA 	8800 GT SC		512MB DDR3 SC "Super Clocked" 		
"Super Clocked" 
Viewsonic LCD			19" VG1930WM				
Zebronics Peace			(With 400W SMPS)			

Keybord & mouse								
DVD writer			sata 2					
UPS				

i haven't decided for which brand should be keyborad &mouse,DVD writer and UPS.Please help me with these also.

They gave me quotes with the above configuration.including three things mentioned above with some local brands.

Also about the PSU,do i only need the SMPS coming alonng with the cabinet.
Is there any thing to change like the cabinet or graphics card or mobo.

Wating for your valuable inputs. I will be purchasing this components within a month itself,so please hurry.


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 3, 2008)

no one there to help me.......


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

EVGA cards are not available 
@jithu:you should get the components from madras or bombay if u dont mind  Prices are cheaper for most of them!

...and DONT go for viewsonic,search this forum -so many ppl are not satisfied with viewsonic failing(pixel error) for replacements at time etc

If at all u r buying from thiruvananthapuram,go to Noveon Systems or 

buy from the distributor for parts(most are in ernakulam) for eg:Rashi,ingram micro etc.
below are some dealers in TVM:
*www.epson.co.in/other/where_to_buy_inkjet_ecp_south_ker.shtml#Trivandrum


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> EVGA cards are not available


yes they are,now.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

really?  its news for me!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 3, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> hi  i am planning to buy new system for gaming.i want to have the prices of these components in kerala.Two of suppliers quoted me around 55K.Is it ok



Quote individual prices of components please.



> My configuration is given below.
> 
> Core 2 Duo  3.0 GHz          E8400-(6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)
> MSI    P35 NEO-F        Intel® P35 chipset 1333 FSB
> ...


nice choices.Try to get x38 based moboslike abit x38 quad gt something ~12k or so).



> Viewsonic LCD            19" VG1930WM


DEL DELL DELL.              


> Zebronics Peace            (With 400W SMPS)



whoaa,you planning to run your system on this generic 400watt SMPS?

try and get atleast corsair 600watt or something.           

DVD writer  ----Lite-On(pioneer or benq in case you can find them )
UPS           ----APC


----------



## Pathik (Apr 3, 2008)

You can get EVGA cards thru some dealers like Itwares and KMD. And get a 8800 GTS 512mb SC.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

get apc 650 or higher!dvd writer-liteon doesnot have good review from past 2-3 months.go  to beema-palli may be there some PC components like drives imported may be available?(plextor,nec?) else samsung writer is good.


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys..
@praka i know the distributors of noveon systems in kollam(started this month),he is my friend.will check with him also(he was busy with their openings,so i didn't bother him).

Ok  i will be changing the monitor and smps.

monitor = dell (is it available here) or samsung(may be 19 '' 920 NW)
Power Safe 500W Silver SMPS
and an apc 650W 

whats the price of 8800 GTS 512mb SC.

not considering to buy from beema palli though.hmm(bitter experience..)


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^buy from theitwares from bombay(I know it is too much distance,still..)
U can book in Rashi for XFX branded ones as they do not stock high end wala cards.

NEVER Buy from theitdepot.com instead go for theitwares.com  

In TVM,dealers are less(wholesale),I think. Online PC shop is high priced.

If u go to EKM,if u can travel,it is worth the journey  even ppl from kozhicode,mayyazhi are visiting kochi for hardware


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 3, 2008)

i do sell  evga cards ...

go for 600w coolent master


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 4, 2008)

didn't decided on the monitor yet.
please give details of good samsung or dell monitors and their corresponding price. (i only want 19") and ma budget for monitor is 10K-10.5K


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 4, 2008)

@rahulmig,

can u tell price difference between,
basic 8800GT 512MB in XFX & eVGA?


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 4, 2008)

hey jithu where u from in tvm....

abt the prices yes its high...try logtech..if luck..or media sys......


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 4, 2008)

me from attingal

will be trying logtech today.i don't know where media sys is..hmm

About the monitors, i settled on the below ones

AOC 917VW 
Benq FP92W
Viewsonic  VG1930WM
 Viewsonic VX1932wm 2ms

is it ok,if yes which one among this is better.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

@jithin:good reviews for AOC monitors(LCD).someone posted review in the reviews section.do check!viewsonic experience:ask @janitha who is from kollam who got suffered with RMA!


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ What was that inicident..


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59736


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 4, 2008)

@W i d e S c r e e N 
its the company diff .. but i must say EVGA is a Better Card then XFX


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 4, 2008)

hey anyone please answer which monitor to go with.

as @praka said, may be i should opt for AOC 917VW,

but its having response time as 5ms,is there any other monitors from them with less than 5ms or we doesn't need to bother about the reponse time of 5ms ans 2ms while playing a game. Is it noticable


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 4, 2008)

go for dell or viewsonic VG1945... 19 inch


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ but the others opinions are against going for viewsonic. also the model you specified may be expensive.it costs 12.k right,my budget for monitor is upto 10.5K

And about dell,i don't know whether they are available.


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 4, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> ^^ but the others opinions are against going for viewsonic. also the model you specified may be expensive.it costs 12.k right,my budget for monitor is upto 10.5K
> 
> 
> It Cost 11.3k here in Mumbai ...
> ...


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 4, 2008)

i have replied you.
About the monitor, i may better go with the AOC 917VW or Viewsonic VX1932wm 

no one answered the query about the 5ms and 2ms


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 4, 2008)

u frm attingal..then swing by plamood junction..its infront of sony world..u know that...r8..its opposite side...top floor..ther are some key duplication centre below it....

or got to vettooran...kowdiar....hes ok....


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks mate ..i got it


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 5, 2008)

Price Quoted by logtech tvm.

Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz E8400-(6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)  -- 8450 +4%
MSI P35 NEOcombo-F Intel® P35 chipset                            -- 5750 + 4%
Corsair DDR 2 TWIN2X2048-6400 (2 X 1GB DDR2 800MhZ)    -- 3350 + 4%
Seagate Sata 2 500 GB (16 MB Buffer)                              -- 4950 + 4%
EVGA 8800 GT SC 512MB DDR3 SC "Super Clocked"             -- 13200 + 4%
AOC 917W                                                                    -- 9100 + 4% 
Zebronics Peace                                                            -- 1900 + 4%
Delta 500W SMPS                                                          -- 1900 + 4%
Lite-On 20x DVDWriter                                                   -- 1200 + 4%
MS keyboard and Mouse                                                 -- 660 + 4%
HP 800VA                                                                   -- 2750 + 4%

Total                                                                         -- 55K

So What do u all say.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 7, 2008)

+1....

its good...


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 7, 2008)

i am seeling EVGA 8800 GT DDR3 Super Clocked : 12950 ( includes Shipping too )


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 8, 2008)

hey what you all think about the individual price of the components.Can i go with this or also check the price with some other distributors.Will there be any significant difference in price.
BTW they took more than 1 hour to give me the detail price list for each component.

also about the smps ans ups , is the specified brands good?


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 8, 2008)

mate...i say its ok....for tvm..ie...even other states..not much of a diff...


----------



## VINSTAR (Apr 8, 2008)

whats the price of 1GB DDR SDRAM 400MHz


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 8, 2008)

less than 1k.maybe 800...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 9, 2008)

@rahulmig,

I wanted to know the price difference, is it cheaper than XFX? 

who handles the distribution of eVGA?


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 11, 2008)

Can i install the POV black diamond smps on the Zebronics Peace cabinet.
By looking at the some of the pictures of the smps,it seems little odd to fit in the cabby.

Is it ok....


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

hey,pls suggest good dealers in kochi where i can get reliable stuffs at a cheaper price?
Pleasssss


----------



## praka123 (Apr 18, 2008)

@Hrithan:In kerala everything is costly,next to banglore-thx to our lifestyle  and as a consumerist state 
still,
I buy from wholesalers like Rashi Peripherals for many h/w -it is there in thoundayil lane,under south over bridge.
ingram micro and most wholesalers have branch in Ernakulam.
u shud visit *www.channeltimes.com/ for more info(u need to register there!)
Noveon Systems/Zenicon-near Atlantis(good dealer)
Online-South overbridge
Positive systems-Madakkapilly Lane, Chittoor Road
^these 3 are the major.
then there are the wholesaler only ppl like Aldous Glare exports in panampilly nagar.get ur luck if u have a local assembler/computer dealer friendly(ask him to buy from AGE).
good luck!


----------

